# How many strings out of a 1/4lb spool of string



## Browningbar23 (Apr 4, 2010)

How many bow strings can i get out of a 1/4 lb spool? lets say at 56inch length strings and probably 22 strands!

Thanks for any info


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

It depends on the diameter of the material. You can get 16 strings if 56" long and 22 strand of .014 diameter material. This should cover most materials. Most materials range from .012 to .015. Larger diameter material will cut down on the number of strings by 1 or 2.


----------



## Browningbar23 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Meant to say i was wanting to use BCY Trophy


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

You should be able to get anywere between 8-12 sets out of a 1/4 pound spool of Trophy......this is if you are mixing 2 different colors.


----------



## Browningbar23 (Apr 4, 2010)

I was going to buy 2 1/8lb spools. So i was curious what i was going to be able to get out of them. It will be my first time making so i want to make sure i had enough to make a couple til i get it right.

Thanks for the info, this place is great!


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

A couple 1/8lb spools will be plenty to play with!


----------



## Browningbar23 (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool! thanks for the help


----------

